# Migración del Correo Electrónico (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Como ya les comente en mi anterior post ya tengo levantado el servidor de correo electronico.

El servidor esta a una IP fija fuera de todo el resto de la red. 

Como no hay presupuesto para equipo necesito montar el servidor de correo en una maquina dentro de la red. 

Problemas tengo muchos, hoy por hoy tal vez el mas grande es pasar los correos electronicos de una plataforma a la otra.

El antiguo servidor de correo es CMail sobre windows 2003 server y la actual es postfix / dovecot sobre gentoo

Hay formas de migrar los correos de uno a otro lado ?

----------

## Coghan

Por lo que leí en tu hilo anterior, los mensanjes en CMail los tienes almacenados bajo IMAP, entiendo que también tendrás un servicio pop3 en esta máquina. Si es así, se me ocurre que puedes usar fetchmail desde el equipo con postfix para descargar los mensajes de cada buzón CMail y enviarlos al buzón nuevo de postfix. No es la solución más técnica ni la más elegante pero las otras pasan por estudiar el formato en que CMail almacena los mensajes y buscar o hacer algún script que los migre. Solo de pensarlo me da grima, creo que fechmail es una buena alternativa.

La configuración para fetchmail es muy sencilla en /etc/fetchmailrc

```
defaults 

   proto pop3

poll tudominio

   proto pop3

   via cmail.tudominio

   user "usuario1@tudominio"

   pass "password"

   is usuario1@tudominio

   user "usuario2@tudominio"

   pass "password"

   is usuario2@tudominio

```

Luego con iniciar el demonio fetchmail hasta que finalice todo el proceso.

Antes prueba con un buzón que no esté en producción, por si falla algo

PD:

----------

## JotaCE

Wow... excelente idea.... por que no se me ocurrio antes ????

Mañana la voy a probar.... haber como se comporta.

No son muchas cuentas, deben ser unas 50 con unos 20 GB de espacio de disco

Mañana les cuento!  :Wink: 

--- EDITO ---

Se me viene a la mente una pregunta..... esto migrara todas las carpetas o solo inbox ?

----------

## Coghan

fetchmail también soporta IMAP, pero la verdad es que nunca lo he probado y no estoy seguro de si podrá sincronizar carpetas, puede leer la documentación oficial para ver si resolvemos la duda, hay una opción "folder", pero habría que probar:

http://fetchmail.berlios.de/fetchmail-man.html

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> fetchmail también soporta IMAP, pero la verdad es que nunca lo he probado y no estoy seguro de si podrá sincronizar carpetas, puede leer la documentación oficial para ver si resolvemos la duda, hay una opción "folder", pero habría que probar:
> 
> http://fetchmail.berlios.de/fetchmail-man.html

 

Grande Coghan eres grande.... no te mueras nunca!!!

----------

